# The next level of insanity



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

Car used to be a MK3 Jetta, i know there is not any boost content but the car will be boosted and there is a gt3076 sitting on the counter.


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: The next level of insanity (Bad Habit)*

Yaaaaawn. Just another tube frame MKIII.








Looking great so far. I take it that you are planning on holding out for a while what powerplant you will be using?


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: The next level of insanity (MKII16v)*

Its actually going to be a 16V turbo, larger displacement and other trick parts. Car is intended for SPU class SCCA racing. We are using an A4 quattro driveline and were thinking of using S4 motor and trans, which can be re-fitted for future if the car is not competitive enough.


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

awesome. do you know that the audi 80/90 01A tranny/drivtrain bolts up to 4 cyls/5cls/and 6 cyls?
if you didnt already buy an A4 drivetrain it might be cheaper for you. im sure you already checked this out though. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1774571


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

Cool man, thanks for the info. Essentially whats on the 90's is what Audi fitted to the A4's. We have actually already purchased an 01 A4 for our needs but it will be something to consider for spares as we will need them for sure.


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

definitely putting on my watched topics. Great idea, and cant wait to see it making progress.


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: The next level of insanity (Bad Habit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bad Habit* »_ Car is intended for SPU class SCCA racing. 

Forgive my ignorance, but is it safe to say this will be a circuit car and not a drag car?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Bad Habit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bad Habit* »_Essentially whats on the 90's is what Audi fitted to the A4's.

Gearbox wise yes but not rear differential wise.Whatever the case it is always better to go with newer parts.The B5 A4 has finally replaced the 80's purpose.Well built frames for pennies on the dollar...








This project is looking good though!Are you maintaining the 4WD or you going to weld the centre torsen differential and make it RWD?


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: The next level of insanity (abawp)*

Absolutely, car is a road racer. Will be all wheel drive. We have DP suspension, uprights, push rods and center locks along the front and rear brakes as DP had a spec change. This is a personal toy really.


_Modified by Bad Habit at 12:34 PM 3-29-2007_


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

Are you keeping the McPhearson strut design, or going with double A-arms? Fully independant rear suspension with the same treatment as well?


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (abawp)*

Double a-arm, its DP stuff.


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Bad Habit)*


----------



## backburner (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: (abawp)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (abawp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abawp* »_


















No man, its just a car my friend. Nothing to bow to, im sure you have a nice car also. I just thought you guys might like to see a VW being turned into somthing else, we usually do it to Porsche's but it just so happened we had a VW candidate in the dimensions work quite well for what we are doing. For those of you that are road racing, stiffen those tub's. VW used rather weak materials in this generation and your handling will benefit from a roll cage and a knee bar, triple fold


_Modified by Bad Habit at 9:14 PM 3-30-2007_


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Bad Habit)*

I know, its all in fun. In the end, they are nothing more than a heep of metal being pushed by small explosions. Its the fab skills I admire most







Keep up the work and show us some progress pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (abawp)*

Right on, thanks!


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: The next level of insanity (Bad Habit)*

that is awesome


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: The next level of insanity (abawp)*

Damn. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aladinsane07 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: The next level of insanity (Ghetto-8v)*

Oh wow, nice looking build so far. 
And who said "just another caged MKIII"? It's not 'just another until I have one!


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: The next level of insanity (Bad Habit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bad Habit* »_I Car is intended for SPU class SCCA racing. 

pretty sure you mean SPO. SPU is under 2L, and with your turbo, you will have to add a 1.3x (i think) displacement multiplier. hope to see this thing hit the track, my buddy runs his rabbit in SPU, so see you at the track!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: The next level of insanity (VWralley)*

From what SCCA had told me, SPU (under 2500 lbs) SPO (over 2500) and everything is "free" essentially. We had a 914 that ran SPU in North Carolina(VIR) that had a 3.6 liter twin turbo, that was a few years ago now and the vehicle is classed for GTP-1 in PCA racing.Maybe im mistaking?
Thanks for the comments guys, we got our brakes (Alcon 6 pistons) ,a-arms and up-rights http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by Bad Habit at 4:35 PM 4-1-2007_


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: The next level of insanity (Bad Habit)*

well if you are running over there, the rules are different. for the ICSCC that runs in the NW the limitation is on engine displacement rather than weight.
here is a link to the website, you can download the rules. id highly recomend reading the rules of the organization that you will actually run with before building a car. its pointless to assume based on the rules of a similar class in another region 
http://www.icscc.com/tech.html 
that is the organization that runs in the NW, that i am aware of. im not sure if you run with a different sanctioning body











_Modified by VWralley at 3:30 PM 4-1-2007_


----------



## jettaflair (Jan 7, 2006)

Bad Habit has a motec system for sale, somebody buy it please


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: The next level of insanity (VWralley)*

We are building to class as we have the rules in hand.In the northwest we would be SPM,SPO is over 5 liters. SPU in the northwest is restricted. NW is not necessarily the region we are looking to be in as we are also based out of Ohio, but thanks for the heads up



_Modified by Bad Habit at 9:01 PM 4-1-2007_


----------



## jettaflair (Jan 7, 2006)

here are pictures taken feb 20, before the car was fully stripped / blasted








































note that this is the engine that came out of the car, not the one that's going in










_Modified by jettaflair at 9:55 PM 4-1-2007_


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: The next level of insanity (Bad Habit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bad Habit* »_ NW is not necessarily the region we are looking to be in as we are also based out of Ohio, but thanks for the heads up


i just saw your sig said you were in BC, so i wasnt sure where you intended to run the car. its not uncommon to see a "race" car build by someone who has never even picked up a rule book








the old engine looks sweet, i dig the small catch can mounted to the side of the head, thats pretty badass..


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: The next level of insanity (VWralley)*

Yeah, we are in BC but we plan on travelling. Come see us if your ever in the neighbourhood
http://www.blitzkriegautowerks.com
Cheyne


----------



## Aladinsane07 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: The next level of insanity (Bad Habit)*

How's it coming?


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: The next level of insanity (Aladinsane07)*

Okay i guess, made the trans mounts yesterday and today. Chro-moly seems hard to come by here in Vancouver. Not much time to build as we still need to run a shop, but all is well


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: The next level of insanity (Bad Habit)*

Once you guys get the car running, please send me an IM if you are going to run it at VIR, or better yet Road Atlanta, Iwould like to come and check out the car in person. I don't know if Atlanta is on your list of events as tha track is so expensive to run right now they seem to cater to the big races and not many SCCA stuff.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: The next level of insanity (TURBOPHIL)*

bump for cheyne and the local boys.


----------



## vw-jeff (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: The next level of insanity (Bad Habit)*

all that work and you are putting on a gt3076 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## backburner (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: The next level of insanity (vw-jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw-jeff* »_all that work and you are putting on a gt3076 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I'm not sure he's putting a gt3076 in the car. In the context of his post, he says that the gt3076 is in the photo --so as to make this post somewhat relevant to the fact that this is a Forced Induction forum


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: The next level of insanity (vw-jeff)*

hmm,3076was on my street car


----------



## Aladinsane07 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: The next level of insanity (Bad Habit)*

What's the word? You guys have any time to work on this lately?


----------



## Corporaljohnson (Feb 25, 2005)

What's up w/ the JL W7?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: The next level of insanity (Bad Habit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw-jeff* »_all that work and you are putting on a gt3076 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

What?500hp not good enough these days?
Its a track car,not a drag car....
I still think you should scrap the 16V Turbo and go with a VR6 power plant.We now have the means :


----------



## jettadrvr94 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: The next level of insanity (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
What?500hp not good enough these days?
Its a track car,not a drag car....
I still think you should scrap the 16V Turbo and go with a VR6 power plant.We now have the means :









That would be awesome!


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: The next level of insanity (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
What?500hp not good enough these days?
Its a track car,not a drag car....
I still think you should scrap the 16V Turbo and go with a VR6 power plant.We now have the means :










adapter plate to go from a vr6 bellhousing to 4cyl bellhousing?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: The next level of insanity (92g60gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92g60gti* »_
adapter plate to go from a vr6 bellhousing to 4cyl bellhousing?

To bolt a VR6 onto a 01A/01E/016 gearbox.


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (Corporaljohnson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corporaljohnson* »_What's up w/ the JL W7?

Its going next to the fuel cell


































_Modified by Bad Habit at 10:59 PM 4-14-2007_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Bad Habit)*

If you need a 16V distributor block off plate I have one.What SEM system you using?The Motec or?


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Motec needs the cam sync, we have a better set up with coil on plug. My old setup required the distributor, which is for sale for those of you that could use a world class EFI setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Bad Habit at 1:21 AM 4-15-2007_


----------



## backburner (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: The next level of insanity (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_To bolt a VR6 onto a 01A/01E/016 gearbox.

Sorry if this is a dumb question, but what is a 01A/01E/016 gearbox? I'm assuming they're codes from diff. trannies (ie 020, 02A, etc.), but where did these transmissions normally come from? info. please.

edit: found info from the 034 site (after looking at the image link location).
Now, what's the info on these transmissions? how easy are they obtain (compared to 020 transmissions, which can be had from a junkyard for $100 or so.). 


_Modified by backburner at 11:13 PM 4-14-2007_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: The next level of insanity (backburner)*

01A - 5-speed - Audi 80/90/A4 Gearbox
016 - 5-speed - Audi 5000S turbo gearbox
01E (iron centre) - 6-spped - Audi URS4/2000+ S4


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: The next level of insanity (Wizard-of-OD)*

If you guys made an adapter to go from a 4 cylinder to the S4 6 speed, that would be great


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: The next level of insanity (Bad Habit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bad Habit* »_If you guys made an adapter to go from a 4 cylinder to the S4 6 speed, that would be great

All gearboxes manufactured after 1988 by Audi carry a dual bolt pattern on the bell housing therefore 4cyl,5cyl,V6 & V8 will all bolt to the same gearbox provided its a 01A/01E.The 016 will only work with the 5cyl,V6 & V8.
The only engine that ever required an adapter plate was the VR6 engine because someone over @ VAG decided to be a dick.


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: The next level of insanity (Wizard-of-OD)*

this is a sickass project!!!! i like this kind of job


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: The next level of insanity (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_All gearboxes manufactured after 1988 by Audi carry a dual bolt pattern on the bell housing therefore 4cyl,5cyl,V6 & V8 will all bolt to the same gearbox provided its a 01A/01E.The 016 will only work with the 5cyl,V6 & V8.
The only engine that ever required an adapter plate was the VR6 engine because someone over @ VAG decided to be a dick.

That is good info, thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: The next level of insanity (Wizard-of-OD)*

bump for cheyne and CO at blitzkrieg autowerks.
these guys do amazing stuff, and i bring all my business to them (if i cant do it myself of course)
cheers,
Nick


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: The next level of insanity (Nick_1.8T)*

got a little question
are you going only RWD ? i see the flanges for the front axles ... do all the power is sent to the rear diff all the time? you will let those 2 axle flanges free? can't loose any power from this? i dont know 100% how those trans are working on the inside 
thanks


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: The next level of insanity (PeOpLeG60T)*

If we were going rear only then we would have adapted a 944 drive line, AWD drive it will be.


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: The next level of insanity (Bad Habit)*

bump because of archivity


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: The next level of insanity (Aladinsane07)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

any updates on this project?


----------



## 2LMONSTER (Nov 17, 2001)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*

i see you left boring ole north carolina. nice setup so far on the car. keep the updates coming. that thing is going to be sweet. what are you guys trying to do, show up the red devil


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UBER KUHL* »_any updates on this project?

We have our front brakes, control arms and turbo. Cant stay on it constantly as we need to work, kids, the wife. That whole life thing gets in the way. Whats the red devil, btw? Sounds interesting


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

I think he is talking about the carpi mk3 gti vr turbo track car. Maybe not. I like your car more though


----------



## hondahungryVWs (Jan 30, 2006)

I never thought i would see the green turd tubed out. wtf... well I miss you man richie told me about it but i just had to see it with my own eyes. hope you and bob-o are doing good. apariently so.
-Chris


----------



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: The next level of insanity (Wizard-of-OD)*

Just so I understand this correctly, with this adapter plate, putting a vr6 into a b5 a4 is now possible?


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: The next level of insanity (big bentley)*

You guys wouldn't be in need of a shop hand/welder/assembler/etc. type guy would you?








Seriously, that is some serious talent floating around and I would love to be able to work somewhere that does custom fab for racing.


_Modified by thetwodubheads at 3:50 PM 6-5-2007_


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: The next level of insanity (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
The only engine that ever required an adapter plate was the VR6 engine because someone over @ VAG decided to be a dick.


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: The next level of insanity (thetwodubheads)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thetwodubheads* »_You guys wouldn't be in need of a shop hand/welder/assembler/etc. type guy would you?








Seriously, that is some serious talent floating around and I would love to be able to work somewhere that does custom fab for racing.

_Modified by thetwodubheads at 3:50 PM 6-5-2007_

That would be great, but you are all the way in Spokane.


----------



## 2LMONSTER (Nov 17, 2001)

*Re: The next level of insanity (Bad Habit)*

any new updates and pics. i need a fix


----------



## jettaflair (Jan 7, 2006)

Yeah Cheyne show them pics of the turbo!


----------



## R411Y3 (May 5, 2006)

love it!


----------



## hondahungryVWs (Jan 30, 2006)

all in dew time guys I'm sure he's busy with business and family. we can't be to pushing. keep it up guys. me and richie want to visit you guys some time. posb. help out around the shop.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: The next level of insanity (2LMONSTER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2LMONSTER* »_any new updates and pics. i need a fix


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: The next level of insanity (Wizard-of-OD)*

Not yet guys, its been a busy summer. We have just started back on it briefly. Making a mold for a one piece front end. Other then that , not any mechanical progress. Dont worry, its not dead. Lol


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

got any pics of the front suspension. Are the front control arms custom made? Looking foward to seeing some more progress on this project. Youve inspired me to start designing a similar project. Im leading towards the audi 5cyl. 20v in a corrado


----------

